# New From NC



## snowcreekacres (Jul 23, 2015)

Newbie from NC here at HT. I love to make string quilts in the winter time using one of my grannies old pump singer machines when the power goes out. I am currently helping a fund drive to supply food for our 2 local food banks. The crafting I do besides quilts are Rag Wreaths and Rag Rugs. Always in need of fabric scraps and I do pay shipping. If you have extra please consider this before u send anything to GW. Get in touch I love making new friends and I do have a facebook page where u can view all my work.

Thanks for reading,
Connie C


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Rag Wreath? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Welcome! I too would love to see pics of your rag wreaths.

I made a string quilt a few years ago as a wallhanging; used fabric scraps from about 20 years of sewing projects (mostly for my kids). It was quite addictive.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Connie! Look forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## snowcreekacres (Jul 23, 2015)

I love it here so far everyone has been just a doll. here is the rag wreath I just finished for my cousin's their mom was 93 we lost her last year along with my daddy. I made it using her scrap clothing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is so bright and cheerful! What an excellent reminder of a loved one--I'm sure her family was delighted.


----------

